# So in four years Boo Boo never got one single e-mail from Yogi?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Obama says he learned of Clinton using private email through news reports | Fox News

Do they really expect anyone to believe this horse hockey?:Yikes:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only if you believe Vince Foster commited suicde in Fort Marcy Park. In that case you can make a fortune in commodity futures, contributions from foreign governments for access, your born here with no examination of documentation and that your religion is something you actively work against.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya, & no one figured that out in the Bengazi investigation. DUH


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can not pin the tail on the donkey without a trail. My conclusion is that other channels, means or different undocumented email accounts exist just to protect the higher ups in case of investigation. Good luck proving anything, the tracks are well covered and the major players well connected. This is not the jv team.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The idiots will believe what they are told to believe. More than likely they will out vote me and you.

What difference at this point does it make?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't the news where Obama learns everything? IRS scandal, UP scandal, maybe it's time to put away the golf clubs and dig the big boy pants out of the closet.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe she didn't want a government account cause they knew it would be public record. With Yogi ordering pizza's, cigars, planning trips to private islands and being on the high school girls gone wild all the time what do you expect??? Not to mention all the shady election deals going on overseas.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

without a doubt this is the most corrupt scandal ridden administration in our history and that's saying something


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now now now, there is a perfectly good reason O never received an email from Clinton. They use smoke signals. The democrats are very good at blowing smoke.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what happens when you admit to not reading your briefings.. rumor has it someone offered to read it to him but he turned it down for a golf game. HAHAHA


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The National Enquirie runs more believable stories!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Now now now, there is a perfectly good reason O never received an email from Clinton. They use smoke signals. The democrats are very good at blowing smoke.


 Sorry Sasquatch, all government smoke signals must be sent via Elizabeth Warren! She's part indian you know...one of her ancestors kissed an Indian you see. Making her an American Indian.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Sorry Sasquatch, all government smoke signals must be sent via Elizabeth Warren! She's part indian you know...one of her ancestors kissed an Indian you see. Making her an American Indian.


But with her high cheek bones she must be native american.


----------

